# Need a guy for velvet buck asap



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

on way back from kentucky with a buck I need done. I live in troy. 

Please help


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

contact Travis Walle at majestictaxidermy in Scottsville. Hes one of the best whitetail guys in the state. 231-613-0874


----------

